# Honey and puppies



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Has anyone heard of giving honey to small puppies to ward off hypoglycemia?
When my DD was at the vet's office this morning she overheard the lady asking a customer if she had been giving her chi, baby the honey because she was hyper and the honey would keep her from going into hypoglycemia.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

I was told to give my chihuahua puppy honey twice a day to keep his blood sugar up the first year of his life. Tiny dogs get hypoglycemic very easily and it can be fatal.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Songbird, how much do I give? The puppy I have now is 6 lbs. and the one I'm getting is 5 lbs. They are so playful and acitve I don't want to let their sugar get low. I've never had puppies this small before. My schnauzer was 5 months old when we got him, and he's the smallest one I had any dealing with.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Normally I recommend feeding 3-4 small meals throughout the day for small pups (5-6 pound pups aren't nearly as succeptible as 1-2 pound pups anyway). The pup really doesn't need sugar on a regular basis. I would think that, like a little kid, giving it sugar will make it more hyper and the pup would burn off the sugar spike rapidly. And honey doesn't provide a long lasting spike in blood sugar anyway-complex carbohydrates (ie food) do that. Keep the honey on hand if to give if the pup isn't eating, acting lethargic, or acting disoriented.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks GoldenMom, I do feed her three times a day, then before bedtime I give her a little milk. I was just curious because of what the lady at the vet told the other customer.

Peanut sure is not lethargic, LOL. I'll leave off the honey then.

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## Catbird (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes i have given puppies and adults raw honey to keep their sugar level up .I also give corn syurp of nutri-cal.I have chihuahuas btw and they are more prone to hypoglycemia.I just recently brought home a new older chihuahua to join my family who had his sugar drop .We think his sugardrop came from him missing his family and all the stress from moving his hard on him .Corn syurp and nutri -cal is what i used for him


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

I wouldn't give honey due to bacteria issues, which is why they stopped recomending it for infants. I would buy the hypoglycemia stuff at the pet store.

Sarah


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Ruby said:


> Thanks Songbird, how much do I give? The puppy I have now is 6 lbs. and the one I'm getting is 5 lbs. They are so playful and acitve I don't want to let their sugar get low. I've never had puppies this small before. My schnauzer was 5 months old when we got him, and he's the smallest one I had any dealing with.


If I were you I would follow GoldenMom's advice on this. My pup was only 1 pound when we got him and being a chihuahua, this specific breed is really prone to hypoglycemia. I was told by the breeder and later by 2 different vets to give him 1 teaspoon of honey morning and evening and of course feed him often. We did do this the first year, but once he reached 5-6 pounds it really wasn't a worry anymore, although we still feed him often. Good luck with your new babies!


----------

